# Hey DOC DETROIT this 1 is 4 YOU



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Toro snowblower you can add to your collection.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

price is way too high


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> price is way too high


yeah but it is a LITTLE BROTHER dressed in black.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> yeah but it is a LITTLE BROTHER dressed in black.


 i've got three of them already, one needs the auger gear replaced but runs as good as a tecumes apart can


----------

